# Do you use bass and treb on receiver



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a Yamaha HTR 5760. `How high do most of you turn up the onboard bass and treble `I think mine goes to +-6 , Is it bad to turn these up , or should they be on bypass?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi jwhite,

I think mine go to +/-10 dB for each. I essentially never adjust these from 0, especially for music. I guess I'm trying to just go with what the "original artist" intended for his or her recording. Of course, some recordings are pretty ******, so I'm not sure if I'm on the right path there or not (of trying to preserve ****)! :sneeky: 

I previously had Definitive Technology BP2002 speakers, which I found to be somewhat bright. I did use the treble control at about -2 dB to knock some of the edge off.

Also, for HT, I could easily be swayed to tweak things more than for music, but I don't, if only because I haven't programmed the tone controls into my remote.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Generally tone controls should only be used as needed, not because “they’re there.” For instance, if your speakers are on the bright side (i.e., sibilants sound exaggerated), you might turn down the treble control some. If male voices sound “thin,” turn up the bass, or if they sound “boomy,” turn down the bass. And so forth.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a Yamaha RX-V757 and I found having everything flat (0) made for very clean sound but lacked a bit of oomph!
I think it depends on personal preferences.. the type of speakers, and the acoustics of the room..
I set my bass at +2db. and the treble at 1.5db., which gives that little extra impact to the sound when watching movies..


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, does anyone know what bands the bass and treble buttons effect?


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

jwhite8086 said:


> Thanks, does anyone know what bands the bass and treble buttons effect?


The specifications section of your Yamaha HTR 5760 manual has this information, namely... 

Tone Control (Front L/R)
BASS Boost/Cut: +/-6dB/50Hz
BASS Turnover Frequency: 350Hz
TREBLE Boost/Cut: +/-6dB/20KHz
TREBLE Turnover Frequency: 3.5KHz​
-Steve


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi

I was using a Kenwood VR-6070 that had a plus or minus 10 db range for the bass and treble. I used it set to 0 db bass and +10 db treble. This gave me the best sound in my room.

Now I have a Denon 5803A that has a 12 db range for both the bass and treble. Right now I have all channels set to 0 db bass and +12 treble. 

IMHO there is nothing wrong with using tone controls. If I wanted to, I could use the Denon in Direct Pure mode.

Best Regards

PS I have used tone controls almost all my life. When I have time, I can tell you about the tone controls on my old Technics SA-5760. It had a selectable turnover point for both the bass and treble.

PPS Not to mention the bass boost that was a part of the Bose 901 speaker system that I once owned.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that’s a pretty severe treble boost. :yikes: It’s rare that speakers need that kind of boost, even lower quality ones, unless perhaps you sit a really long distance from them. 

I’m going to hazard a guess that your normal inclination is to crank your treble controls to the max, no matter what system or speakers you’re listening to – car, home, friend’s, etc. - right? (Clue: You said you set the Kenwood to +10, it’s maximum setting, because that gave you the “best sound.” Yet you cranked the Denon up even higher, to +12, also _its_ maximum setting.)

More than likely your ears have become acclimated to high treble output – our ears tend to do that. I suggest listening to your speakers with the treble control flat for a week or two, to let your ears re-adjust. I’ll bet after that time, if you still feel inclined to increase the treble, it will be a lot less than you're doing now.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Wow, that’s a pretty severe treble boost. :yikes: It’s rare that speakers need that kind of boost, even lower quality ones, unless perhaps you sit a really long distance from them. I’m going to hazard a guess that your normal inclination is to crank your treble controls to the max, no matter what system or speakers you’re listening to – car, home, friend’s, etc. - right? (Clue: You said you set the Kenwood to +10, it’s maximum setting, because that gave you the “best sound.” Yet you cranked the Denon up even higher, to +12, also _its_ maximum setting.) More than likely your ears have become acclimated to high treble output – our ears tend to do that. I suggest listening to your speakers with the treble control flat for a week or two, to let your ears re-adjust. I’ll bet after that time, if you still feel inclined to increase the treble, it will be a lot less than you're doing now.Regards, Wayne


Hello Wayne, Are you talking to me ?????:rofl2: :rofl2: :joke: :joke: I always do the same thing :bigsmile: :bigsmile: but in my case my Sony goes to +10 but I keep it at 9.5 :dumbcrazy: 

After reading few post in the past, I went home and change the setting to "0" but didn't hear any difference so I left it where they were ... now what you said explains why ....:yes: :yes: :yes: 

I will change it tonight everywhere (car, HT, stereo EQ for music, etc) ... I think I need to adjust all the places where I ear music or watch TV so my ears can re-adjust again, Right???:scratchhead: :huh:


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Wow, that’s a pretty severe treble boost. :yikes: It’s rare that speakers need that kind of boost, even lower quality ones, unless perhaps you sit a really long distance from them.
> 
> I’m going to hazard a guess that your normal inclination is to crank your treble controls to the max, no matter what system or speakers you’re listening to – car, home, friend’s, etc. - right? (Clue: You said you set the Kenwood to +10, it’s maximum setting, because that gave you the “best sound.” Yet you cranked the Denon up even higher, to +12, also _its_ maximum setting.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne

My ears just are not what they used to be. Too much loud music, and too much wax


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah yes – I forgot to consider the “human” factor...









Regards,
Wayne


----------

